# Taugt Okuma was?



## Lupus (14. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, #h 
ich spiele grade mit dem Gedanken meine Ausrüstung ein wenig zu erweitern und brauche daher ein paar Tipps von euch!! (Bitte Bitte) #6 
Was haltet ihr von folgendem Gerät?  |kopfkrat 
Rolle Okuma Interceptor Baitfeeder 60 Technische Daten 270m 0,35 Schnur Übersetzung 4,5:1 Gewicht 490g 3 Lagersystem! #c 
Diese Rolle wollte ich fürs Karpfenangeln einsetzen.
Rute „Ron Thompson Länge 3,90 m Aktion 3,5 lbs wiegt 350 g? |kopfkrat 

Außerdem suche ich noch ne Rolle für die Spinnangelei wo man wirklich weit mit werfen kann die aber keine Perücken verursacht! Habt ihr einen Tip?  

Nie wieder Interfish oder wie das Zeug hieß! :v 
da hätte ich das Geld gleich in die Tonne werfen können :r 

Danke schonmal im Voraus #6 

Lupus |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (14. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Kann leider nichts beisteuern. Bin aber selbst sehr gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## Riff-Fan (14. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Ich fische eine Okuma multi auf dem Gelben Riff und das seit ein paar Jahren ohne sehr viel Pflege mal ein bischen öl das wars #6 und ich hatte noch nie ärger damit


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

okuma ist eigentlich generell ein sehr guter rollenhersteller. viele der firmen die wir kennen, kaufen bei okuma um dann ihren namen drauf zu drucken. die technik und erfahrung der firma spricht für sich. damals hat okuma nur an andere firmen verkauft und nicht selber ihren namen benutzt.

gerade die multis sind meiner meinung nach stark im kommen, und die traditionsfirmen wie penn,shimano,ect... müssen sich wirklich warm anziehen.

ich glaube viel kannst du damit nicht falsch machen. viel spaß #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (14. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Kann meinem vorredner nur zustimmen, habe eine OKUMA INTERCEPTOR Rolle und die ist im Preisleistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar.


----------



## maxum (15. November 2004)

*auf jeden Fall!!!*

Hallo Freunde!!!

Ein Angelkumpan und Freund von mir hatt ne Okuma Multi schon seit 10 jahren und die ist jedes Jahr in Norge und hatt immer Ihren Dienst getan 
unspektakulär aber absolut verlässlich,hingegen ist er einer derjenigen 
dem dieses Jahr ne Penn Mariner 49L beim 3ten ablassen vom Pilker 
gen grund verreckt ist. 
Also kann man bedienfehlern ausschließen,ist ja nicht das erste mal da oben gewesen.
Ich habe auchschon mit der okuma geangelt und kann sagen sie macht ein sehr wertiges Gefühl in der Hand nichts wackelt oder klappert.
Deswegen ein empfehlenswert von mir!!!

grüße  #h Svente #h

achso fast vergessen wegen der Rolle wo es keine Perrücken gibt
also garkeine perrücken da wirste wohl umsonst unterwegs seien aber fast keine da würde ich schonmal die Shimano calcutta empfehlen und als Spitze des Eis bzw. Rollenberges die DC davon die hatte ich schon in der Hand und geangelt und kann nur sagen allererste Sahne!!!!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Ich kann nur jedem raten die Finger von Okuma zu lassen. Das ist der letzte Schrott. Habe die Okuma Nitryx. Bereits nach ca. 10 mal angeln war die Bremse völlig im Eimer. Das Ding produziert Stopper ohne Ende, da die Schnur nicht vernünftig aufgewickelt wird. Ausserdem ist das Einstellen der Bremse wohl ein Geheimnis für sich. Hat man sie mal eingestellt sollte man die Einstellung beim nächsten Wurf überprüfen. Denn da ist sie garantiert wieder verstellt. :v


----------



## elefant (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Hallo
Zitat:"Außerdem suche ich noch ne Rolle für die Spinnangelei wo man wirklich weit mit werfen kann die aber keine Perücken verursacht!"
Das mit dem 'Perückenverursachen' ist eine Wissenschaft für sich...
Selten sind nur die Rollen schuld! Mindestens ebenso wichtig ist vernünftige Schnur und auch die Art des Spinnköders und deren Führung.Auch muß die Schnur richtig aufgespult werden.(Dazu gibt es aber schon etliche Beiträge)
Beispiel:Wenn Du sehr stark schnurverdrallende Spinner fischst und auch öfter mit Spinnstop,dann wird immer auch verdrallte Schnur auf Deine Spule gelangen.Irgendwann wird es dann zur Perückenbildung bei'm Werfen kommen...
Ich habe die Okuma 'Epix' für Mefo- Dorsch- und Hechtspinnen und bin sehr zufrieden(12er Geflochtene!) An der schwereren Raubfischrute habe ich die Okuma 'Avenger' mit 16er Geflochtene und bin damit auch zufrieden(Naturköder,schwere Gufi's,auch mal auf Karpfen).
In der Brandung fische ich eine Okuma 'oryx' . - Ein Sahne-Teil!


----------



## Gast 1 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Ich habe mit einer Ausnahme nur Okumarollen.
 Leider habe ich mir die Metallica von Balzer zugelegt.

 Da ist Okuma Klassen besser.


----------



## DBT4400 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Ich habe 3 OKUMA Rollen,die mich noch nie im Stich gelassen haben.

Dieses Jahr in Norwegen haben Sie sich herforagend gehalten.Von Perücken usw.keine Spur.

Sie werden auch nur mit geflochtenere bespult.0,20-0,35mm.

Bis auf etwas Öl und abspülen habe ich nichts an Pflege in sie gesteckt.

Viel Fisch wünscht euch Bernd!


----------



## sundeule (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Ich habe eine Multi von Okuma, die wacker und solide ihren Dienst tut.

Vor dem Kauf habe ich meinen Händler nach Kundenreklamationen gefragt und er schwor beim Barte seiner Großmutter, dass diese, auch im Vergleich zu nahmhaften Herstellern, gering ausfallen würden.


----------



## Peter Bach (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Ich besitze eine Freilaufrolle von Okuma...weiss jetzt aber nicht die genaue Artikelbezeichnung. Doch ist sie absolute Klasse. Verarbeitung ist super. Und den Freilauf kann man sowas von fein einstellen.

Absolute Klasse!


----------



## spin-paule (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Werter Angler-Kollege,
Okuma hat auch in meinem Freundeskreis einen sehr guten Ruf. Solltest Du jedoch vorhaben, Tag für Tag zu spinnen und nach Jahren noch Freude an Deiner Rolle zu haben, kann ich die Spitzen-Produkte von Shimano wärmstens empfehlen. Ich selber spinne ausschließlich und benutze die Shimano Twin Power mit einer 17er Fireline. Dazu eine Mitchell "Performance" Rute 3,00m Wg: 10-40g.Wir "Vier" sind ein Top-Team. Die Wurfweiten sind enorm. Der Perückenbildung wird bei der Twin Power durch verschiedene Systeme von Shimano (Power roller, Dyna-balance, Super-slow-oscilation etc.) entgegengewirkt, jedoch gibt es außerhalb der Rolle noch andere Faktoren, die die Perückenbildung begünstigen (siehe Beitrag von "Elefant").
"Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann spinnen sie noch heute..."
Allerbeste Grüße, Spin-Paule


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*



> Ich kann nur jedem raten die Finger von Okuma zu lassen


 du hattes wohl ein Montagsmodell |kopfkrat denn ich Angle schon seit über 10 Jahren mit Okuma,und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme,und würde mir jederzeit wieder eine holen #6 vor allen dingen sprechen ja die Mehrheit der Postings ja für sich,übrigends hatte ich mir bei der diesjährigen Boot wieder eine gekauft für Norwegen,und wieder verlief alles reibungslos,warum sollte ich mir dann eine Penn zulegen die um das vielfache teurer ist?Okuma kann mit der Qualittät sicher und locker mithalten,man bezahlt warscheinlich nur für den Namen teuer Geld,und wenn ich hier auf dem Board mir so manch einen Bericht über Norwegen oder Dänemark durchlese,so lese ich in eigenen Berichten das innen die neuerworbene Penn um die Ohren geflogen ist  na ja,jeder hat eine Rolle wo er mit zufrieden ist,der eine ist mit Penn zufrieden der andere halt mit Okuma,ist halt wie bei den Autos :q 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Agalatze (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

@ forellenudo 
genau so sieht das aus !!!
penn würde ich mir für norwegen nicht kaufen. da gibts meiner meinung nach bessere rollen. fürs big game angeln ist penn nicht wegzudenken, aber für den rest gehts meiner meinung nach auch super ohne penn !


----------



## Marc R. (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Hai,

ich besitze 2 Okuma Epix Baitfeeder, welche ich mal bei eBay für je 35€ (zur Zeit um die 100€ in den gängigen Shops) ersteigert habe. Werden sowohl im Süss- (Karpfen, Aal) als auch im Salzwasser (Schlei - Butt, Dorsch) eingesetzt. Laufen tadellos und sehen trotz nicht vorhandener Pflege auch noch so aus. 

Okuma Interceptor sagt mir jetzt nichts, hast du vielleicht noch ein paar techn. Daten mehr? Auch Okuma verkauft nicht nur qualitativ hochwertige Modelle und die Schnurfassung und Anzahl der Lager ist da nicht unbedingt hilfreich, um das herauszufinden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Wie es mit den Stationärrollen von Okuma aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Von den Multis, mal abgesehen von den Titus, würde ich die Finger lassen. Wobei ich denen auch eine Penn Formula vorziehen würde.
Habe selber in Norwegen gesehen wie sich so ein Okuma Spielzeug verabschiedet hat. Und das hatte nichts mit "Montagsmodel" zu tun, das ist und war ganz einfach Schrott. Muss ich nicht haben. 
Da sind mir meine Penn-Multis schon leiber.

Aber wie schon von den Vorpostern gesagt, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Lupus (15. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

|wavey: 
Danke schonmal bis hierhin... das Teil kostet "nur" um die 40 Euro und ich besitze noch nix von dieser Marke! #c 


> @Marc Okuma Interceptor sagt mir jetzt nichts, hast du vielleicht noch ein paar techn. Daten mehr?


An was für Daten dactest du.. ich glaube mehr infos zu der Rolle habe ich nicht!
Denke da ähnlich wie du Mercedes baut auch nicht nur gute Autos!  
Da brat mir einer nen Elch....


----------



## Samyber (16. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Hy,
ich fische 2 Interceptor und habe absolut keine Probleme!!!
Die Bremse ist genau so fein einstellbar wie der Freilauf und zu dem
Preis kannst du nichts verkehrt machen!
Die Rollen sind zur Zeit im Ausverkauf, würde ich mir aber auf alle Fälle 
wieder zulegen !!
Ich fische im übrigen auch Shimano, Abu, und Penn-Rollen würde
mir aber auch eine Okuma Rolle wieder zulegen, da ich die Rollen 
bestens mit den anderen Marken vergleichen kann und nicht auf hören,
sagen angewiesen bin !


----------



## Joka (16. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

@ Alglatze...


  hast du mir nicht gesagt das Okuma Interfish ist |kopfkrat

 edit...

 meinte natürlich Interfish ist Okuma


----------



## rainerle (16. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

ich hab ne Intercepter, von dieser bin ich hinsichtlich des Freilaufes nicht begeistert, von der Force bin ich allerdings hin und weg, eben gerade wegen des feinen Freilaufes. Generell kann man über die Verarbeitung bei beiden Rollen nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## Ralle76 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Taugt Okuma was?*

Fische selber seit nem guten Jahr die Epix EF50 und bin sehr zufrieden. Eine sehr robuste Rolle mit sauberer Schnurverlegung, feiner Bremse und gutem Lauf. 
War am Anfang selber skeptisch wegen der 10 Kugellager (hatte bis dahin nur Rollen mit max. 5), aber kann bislang nicht klagen. 

Gruss
Ralf


----------

